# Rich Text Editor Not showing on iPad



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2018)

The attachments are behaving, now, thanks!

But...where's the post accessory menu, like text size, color, smileys, insert link, vid and such?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

Your bullet points are very much there







 GrauGeist
that screenshot was taken from my iPad and I’m typing now with full text editor. What iPad do you have and what version of iOS is installed?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

GrauGeist
does the editor show on this page: Beautiful WYSIWYG HTML Editor | Javascript Rich Text Editor | Froala


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2018)

No issues with the editor on my iPhone or iPad...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> ...What iPad do you have and what version of iOS is installed?


Ipad 3 (MC705LL/A) with ios 6.1 (10B141) - I know my os is a little older, but we tried to upgrade it several times and it refuses, checked with Apple and they suggested it would be easier to buy a new one, which is not an option with my current situation. Typically, I don't have any issues with this older system, though it tends to get buggy with some scripts or style sheet targeting.




horseUSA said:


> GrauGeist
> does the editor show on this page: Beautiful WYSIWYG HTML Editor | Javascript Rich Text Editor | Froala



Yes.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

I adjusted the code to enable for iOS 6, please reload and try again. I don't know if it will work correctly. Let me know what happens

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2018)

You nailed it, my friend...you're doing an awesome job!

Many thanks!!


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

Sounds good! Thanks.


----------

